# 8 lb. peacock-this time for real



## Flatdog (Sep 7, 2007)

one more time, only better...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish. His head looks huge next to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice peacock


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice feeeesh!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] but, is there a pic of the whole fish, your cute and all :-* but, i want to see the fish. and no i am not hitting on you!! [smiley=1-sillyface.gif] i have never caught a peackock bass before and would love to get down to miami area and catch one. btw, [smiley=welcome.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## Chasing_spots (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice fish Dano [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## snookey123 (Nov 5, 2007)

That's a pig for sure


----------

